# Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben



## CorinnaBerthold (7 November 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine ganz dringende Frage. Kann es sein,dass meine IP-Adresse gefälscht wurde,bzw. jemand sich meiner IP bedient hat, um zu betrügen?
Mir wurde gesagt, ich hätte auf fremden Namen Ware bei Neckermann bestellt. Man hätte das rausgefunden, weil derjenige, auf dessen Namen bestellt wurde Anzeige erstattet hat und die IP-Adresse zu meinem Rechner führt.
Ich habe aber so etwas nicht gemacht. 
Es wurden mit meiner Identität falsche Überweisungen getätigt,von meinem Konto runter-und auf mein Konto drauf.
Es wurde mit meiner Identität Kreditkarten auf fremde Referenzkonten angefordert.
Es kamen Rechnungen ohne Ware in unser Mietshaus (mit 2 Mietparteien).
Es kam Ware in Wert von bis zu 2000,- bei uns an, die z.T. schon angezahlt war.
Das Schlimmste:
Es wurde ein Brief in meinen Briefkasten geworfen, auf dem stand, ich solle ja nicht zur Polizei gehen, oder zur Bank und etwas klären,bzw. richtigstellen wollen, da sonst meinem  2Jährigen Sohn was passieren würde.
Zu mir: Ich bin farbig und arbeite im öffentl. Dienst als Kirchenmusikerin. Es kennt mich jeder im Dorf und es weiß auch jeder, wo ich wohne.
Bitte, kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich habe sogar eine Vorladung aufs Gericht bekommen.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!
Corinna

_persönliche Daten und emailaddi gelöscht. siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen. modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



CorinnaBerthold schrieb:


> Bitte, kann mir jemand helfen?


Der  einzige, der dir helfen kann, ist ein  Rechtsanwalt der ggf  Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft 
kontaktiert und einschaltet.


----------



## SEP (7 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

"Identitätsdiebstahl" ist ein besonders in den USA weit verbreitetes Übel. Wende Dich an die Polizei. Versuche nicht, an deinem Computer herumzuscharuben - vielleicht brasuchste den noch.
Wenn Du im Ort bekannt bist, wende dich auch an eine Person deines Vertrauens.
Mehr darf man dir hier nicht helfen.
alles Gute.
Vorladung zum Gericht? Du brauchst einen Anwalt. Wenn Du den nicht zahlen kannst, gibt es Hilfe. Such Dir Hilfe.


----------



## CorinnaBerthold (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

Wenn mir mal irgendjemand sagen würde, wo ich auf so eine Frage antworten bekomme,wäre das sehr hilfreich. Wieso darf mir das hier keiner beantworten?????????????? Dann schreibt mir doch auf meine E-Mail Adresse und beantwortet mir dort meine Fragen.
Mensch, ich bin langsam am Ende, mein Hund ist seit gestern verschwunden,das Halsband ist im Briefkasten gelandet, ich bekomme Drohbriefe. Ich bin doch hier nicht zum Spaß!
Kann, oder will mir hier keiner helfen?


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



CorinnaBerthold schrieb:


> Kann, oder will mir hier keiner helfen?


Was erwartest du? 
 Polizeischutz? Den kann das Forum nicht bieten. 
Rechtliche  Unterstützung bzw Einzelfallberatung?  Ist in Deutschland nur Rechtsanwälten gestattet.
Leibwächter?  Auch damit kann das Forum nicht dienen.


----------



## CorinnaBerthold (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



technofreak schrieb:


> Was erwartest du?
> Polizeischutz? Den kann das Forum nicht bieten.
> Rechtliche  Unterstützung bzw Einzelfallberatung?  Ist in Deutschland nur Rechtsanwälten gestattet.
> Leibwächter?  Auch damit kann das Forum nicht dienen.


Nein, ich will doch nur wissen, ob es möglich ist. Ein ja, oder ein nein! Mein Gott ist das so schwer? Wofür gibt es ein Forum über Computerbetrug, wenn man da nicht geholfen bekommt?


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

Wir haben dir doch nun schon mehrfach Hilfe gegeben.
Lies nochmal alles durch und wende die gegebene Hilfe an.
Mehr an Hilfe ist uns rechtlich nicht erlaubt.
Wir sind nur ein Informationsbrett und keine Polizeidienststelle.
Selbst wenn dir jemand via E-Mail hilft und Rechtsberatung durchführt, landet er im Knast, wenn du das weitergibst.


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



CorinnaBerthold schrieb:


> Nein, ich will doch nur wissen, ob es möglich ist.


Identitätsdiebstahl ist möglich. Was willst du sonst noch wissen? (Wurde aber schon beantwortet)


BenTigger schrieb:


> Rechtsberatung durchführt, landet er im Knast, wenn du das weitergibst.


so wild ist es nun auch wieder nicht 
http://www.rechtsberatungsgesetz.info/gesetzgebung/aktuell.html
es handelt sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit,  die aber immerhin mit bis zu 5000€ Geldbuße 
geahndet werden kann


> Artikel 1
> § 1 [Behördliche Erlaubnis]
> 
> (1) Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung und der Einziehung fremder oder zu Einziehungszwecken abgetretener Forderungen, darf geschäftsmäßig - ohne Unterschied zwischen haupt- und nebenberuflicher oder entgeltlicher und unentgeltlicher Tätigkeit - nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist. Die Erlaubnis wird jeweils für einen Sachbereich erteilt:
> ...


----------



## Toblerone (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man eine IP-Nummer zielgerichtet verändern kann, und zwar so, dass sie bei mehreren Transaktionen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten immer auf die gleiche Person (auf Dich) weist. Denn Deine IP ändert sich mit jeder Einwahl. Es sei denn, Du hast eine Standleitung mit fester IP.

Farbige Kirchenmusikerin in einem Dorf... zweijähriger Sohn in Gefahr... dringender Appell zur Rechtsberatung...

Klingt für mich nicht glaubwürdig, sondern eher wie der Versuch, dieses Forum in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen.


----------



## CorinnaBerthold (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man eine IP-Nummer zielgerichtet verändern kann, und zwar so, dass sie bei mehreren Transaktionen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten immer auf die gleiche Person (auf Dich) weist. Denn Deine IP ändert sich mit jeder Einwahl. Es sei denn, Du hast eine Standleitung mit fester IP.
> 
> Farbige Kirchenmusikerin in einem Dorf... zweijähriger Sohn in Gefahr... dringender Appell zur Rechtsberatung...
> 
> Klingt für mich nicht glaubwürdig, sondern eher wie der Versuch, dieses Forum in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen.


Sag mal spinnst du?
Du kannst gerne mal in [edit] in der ev.-luth. Kirchgemeinde anrufen und fragen was für eine Hautfarbe die dortige Kantorin hat. Da werden sie dir sagen braun. Mein Sohn ist am [ edit]  geboren und die Sachen stimmen, dafür gibt es Zeugen. Auch der Identitätsklau stimmt, auch dafür gibt es Zeugen-und zwar eine Kreditbank.Und: ich habe immer dieselbe IP, weil mir ein Kumpel die Einwahl über "Safersurf" oder so ähnlich eingerichtet hat (kostenpflichtig, um angebl. anonym surfen zu können). Und zwar, damit keiner meine IP fälschen kann, was aber trotzdem passiert ist.
Gib mit deine E-Mail und ich schicke dir ein Bild von mir.

_Daten die auf die Identität schließen lassen gelöscht, modaction _


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

Also ich würde in deinem Fall dringend einen Anwalt einschalten. Habt ihr in eurer Kirchengemeinde nicht einen vertrauenswürdigen Anwalt, der dich beraten kann?

Im Prinzip gibts auf dieser Welt nichts, was unmöglich erscheint. Deshalb ist wohl  in deinem Fall anwaltliche Hilfe angesagt.


----------



## Toblerone (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*

Du meinst, Du bist so ein unbedarftes Gänseblümchen, dass Dir ein Kumpel extra eine Einrichtung verpasst hat, um ganz sicher anonym zu sein?

Und trotzdem führt diese Einrichtung dazu, dass Du immer mit der gleichen IP-Nummer einwandfrei zu identifizieren bist?

Und obwohl Du so eine große Angst vor Verfolgung hast und so großen Wert auf Anonymität legst, habe ich als Unbeteiligter

- Deine Emailadresse (gelöscht)
- Deinen Arbeitgeber mit Telefonnummer
- Deinen Wohnort
- das Geburtsdatum Deines Sohnes.

Könntest Du mir bitte noch Deine Kontonummer geben?


----------



## CorinnaBerthold (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



Toblerone schrieb:


> Du meinst, Du bist so ein unbedarftes Gänseblümchen, dass Dir ein Kumpel extra eine Einrichtung verpasst hat, um ganz sicher anonym zu sein?
> 
> Und trotzdem führt diese Einrichtung dazu, dass Du immer mit der gleichen IP-Nummer einwandfrei zu identifizieren bist?
> 
> ...


Ich dachte, ich hätte immer eine andere IP,bis ich mal diese Tests gemacht habe,wlche IP ich habe und gemerkt habe, ich habe immer dieselbe.Ich versuche  schon das Safersurf zu deaktivieren, aber es geht irgendwie nicht. Ich habe keine Angst vor Verfolgung,da mich jeder in [ edit]  kennt,kann jeder rauskriegen, wo ich wohne. Das ist mir sowieso klar. Ich habe Angst, dass jemand meine IP fälscht, um Kriminalität zu betreiben und zwar auf meine Identität und ich dafür bestraft werde und nicht der Täter. Wenn ich Dreck am Stecken hätte, würde ich diese Angaben über mich doch hier gar nicht machen.
Sorry, aber Leute wie Du, die sich über andere Menschen lustig machen ohne sie zu kennen, kann ich überhaupt nicht ab. Eure Seite ist mir irgendwie zu doof.Mann bekommt nur vorwürfe und wenig Hilfe.
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2006)

*AW: Meine IP-Adresse wurde benutzt,um Betrug auszuüben*



CorinnaBerthold schrieb:


> Mann bekommt nur vorwürfe und wenig Hilfe.


Du hast alle dem Forum und seinen Betreibern erlaubten  Ratschläge bekommen 
Wenn das dir nicht ausreicht, ist das schade, aber mehr ist nicht möglich 
PS: Hellsehen ist jedenfalls nicht darunter 

Thread geschlossen


----------

